# Harvester Culvert, Loughborough - Mar '15



## KM Punk (May 12, 2015)

We started the day with 19 potential culverts on our hitlist and this was the first we came across on our trek. It was built in the 1990’s when the A512(Ashby Road) was widened due to it being the main access route from Loughborough to the M1. It was a nice start to a day spent mainly underground.

Explored with Miss Mayhem and The Shepshed Diamondback.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





Cheers for Looking​


----------

